# Black friday/cyber monday deals!



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Lets all compile the info that we've gotten through emails and whatever else for the black friday and cyber monday deals!

Il start. Rockler is having 15% off anything with a motor at the Cambridge Massachusetts store!


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Woodcraft: http://www.woodcraft.com/offers/blackfriday.aspx
Rockler: http://content.yudu.com/A1zjw0/WWSBlackFriday2012/resources/index.htm?referrerUrl=
Penn State (ends Wed) : http://www.pennstateind.com/?utm_source=emailpromo&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10_per_off_59_or_more_ends_tomorrow_11-20-12

Rich


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm hoping to pick up the Woodcraft chsiels. Though I suspect they'll be out by the time I get there.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind those either, but I already have quite the chisel collection. Really that and the exotic pen blank grab bag were the only things that appealed to me. I'm not dealing with Black Friday nutjobs for those…

Rich


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I need to get a good set of chisels, but the 10 piece narex set just isn't in my cards right now. Hopefully I'll be able to grab that woodriver set as a great interim set. Anyone know if they are any good?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/29377

Here ya go BentheViking.

HTH


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

that waho but i was wondering how the woodriver ones are. I already have been impressed with what I know about the narex ones


----------



## UKCat (Sep 27, 2012)

Anybody know if grizzly is having any Black Friday deals?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2871

Oops, sorry Ben. Here's one on woodriver chisels.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Wouldn't a Grizzly sale have to be online only?


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Too many wants, too many choices. Now, what to do?


----------



## pendledad (Sep 5, 2012)

Grizzly black Friday sale

I also got an email from grizzly with a link to this page … but it may have had a few more items.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

WC had some good deals on the Pinnacle wood rack and mobile bases in the flyer i got.

Ben - Ive got a set of the yellow and black stanleys that arent too bad for a low end set. Good for beatin on things, held a decent edge, and were pretty easy to sharpen too. Did the old man ever hook it up on the grab bag he picked up for ya?


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I am going to shop locally on my black Friday and go to antique store and buy a plane and probably at it's regular price.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

That's a pretty good deal on that 8" wet grinder. Now I wish I'd waited to buy mine. Grrrrr

http://www.grizzly.com/products/8-Grinder-Sharpener/T10097

Rich


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Chris, I'm seeing my dad tomorrow…I know hes got a badass snowblower for me, just not sure what else but once i see i'll def post it

I'm really thinking of those woodriver chisels for $20. no reviews anywhere on them, but i figure for $20 its worth a shot.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I went ONCE to a store on black Friday. That will never happen again! Those women will hurt you! Shopping on line for me.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

what do you think of on-line deals.will someone like grizzly,amazon or rockler offer better deals for cyber monday???i don't have any rockler,woodcraft or any woodworking store close to me.


----------



## pendledad (Sep 5, 2012)

I am waiting for cyber Monday definitely. Most of these black Friday deals aren't really "amazing" enough to make us pull the trigger instantly. If you haven't already decided to buy something tomorrow, I'd just wait the weekend and check for the deals that will surface on Sunday.

If you see something you like, I would call to see if they offer the pricing for a few days after tomorrow. O think grizzly goes until December 3rd.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

All Jet 20% off and all powermatic 15% off


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Waiting is wise, thanks Pendledad.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Woodcraft has the Osborne miter guide for on sale for about $94 That is a very good price for a very good accessory.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

John I got the Osborne….what a beast!


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Ya, the osborne is worth $94


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Here's a sweet deal on Bosch 12v lithium drill with
2 batteries and 2 Systainer-type boxes; one for the
drill and the other for fasteners and stuff. They 
lock together.

Just ordered one of these:

http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?t=zerodollarmar-20&o=1&p=8&l=as1&asins=B009QYHR84&ref=qfspasintil&fc1=000000&IS2=1&lt1=blank&m=amazon&lc1=0000FF&bc1=000000&bg1=FFFFFF&f=ifr


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Black Frday only: Tools Plus has select Jet machines with 30% off and 20% off woodworking accessories, and Powermatic with 15% off machines and 20% off accessories. Free shipping with orders of $99 or more.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I checked Amazon and I didn't see anything that great. Lots of screwdrivers and a few drills. I was hoping someone would have a super steal on a mortising machine or a small table saw.  Rockler doesn't seem to have much of note either. Lee Valley has a notice on their site saying they'll have cyber monday deals but didn't get more specific than that.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I recommended that Rikon Variable-Speed Mini Wood Lathe (from WoodCraft) to a friend.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

just ordered the woodriver chisels from woodcraft, plus a honing guide and a pair of push blocks…shipped for less than $45, since they have the extra $10 coupon. I don't usually do anything for black friday, so I'm glad to find something I need/want for once. Good luck to everyone else


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't think this is a black Friday deal but I found this:

http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-hollow-chisel-mortiser-or25101/p-00921907000P

$150 for a Sears Craftsman mortiser. I can't comment on the quality of the thing but it's a good price for a mortiser.

If it's still on sale in a few weeks I may pick one up.


----------

